# Is it just me or has quality went down?



## mantaray (Mar 8, 2018)

like 20 years ago my friends and I were all into BMX, some skate park stuff but mostly dirt jumping. The majority had Haros, DK, Hoffman, Gary Fisher, Diamondback, GT and a few more.. now looking at similar bikes I see companies like Fitbike, S&M, Kink that spark my interest. What happened to all the older companies? A lot of the stuff I’m seeing now looks like it’s not made as well as back in the day. Is that just my opinion? Or what the heck happened?


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2018)

The small companies were bought up by big companies that were then bought up by super companies in Taiwan and China...there are a few left making quality products, just have to search them out...


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 9, 2018)

All the older big companies quality went waaaaay down and when BMX’s popularity went down those companies didn’t make it/got bought out. Most of those smaller new companies are rider owned made over seas. I just got a new Standard STA made in !!


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Some of the S&M Bikes stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 9, 2018)

The quality is in general is higher when the items are made with passion and a small team that cares. Once it becomes about making a $hiton of money, that is the first thing to be thrown out the window. This follows true to most all products. 
I agree with the S&M comment, I had one of those about 10 years ago and it was a very nice well built bike.


----------

